

EBay Acquires GSI Commerce For $2.4 Billion  - pjo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/ebay-to-acquire-gsi-commerce-for-2-4-billion/

======
minouye
This is a huge acquisition for eBay. It will bring them much closer to
merchants and retailers. I'm a little surprised they didn't try to hold on to
more of Rue La La--I'm assuming because they didn't want to cannibalize their
own fashion initiatives, but hopefully they can do something with that
minority stake.

